# Just Wondering If There Is Such Thing As An Albino Piranha



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i think it would be very cool to own a albino rhom or some sort. has anybody seen an albino piranha?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

A year or so someone on another forum had a albino piranha for sale.being that they'd look so different from normal piranha they probably get cannibalized at a very early age.my last few spawnings, my rbp have produced some very light colored babies,but no true albinos yet.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> A year or so someone on another forum had a albino piranha for sale.being that they'd look so different from normal piranha they probably get cannibalized at a very early age.my last few spawnings, my rbp have produced some very light colored babies,but no true albinos yet.


 I think i remember the p your talking about on aquabuy or something. Im not sure if it was a true albino or just pale or someother genetic problem. Albionos can happen in other fish so i would assume it could happen in p's too, the only problem is only reds are commonly bred and being a cannibilistic fish in the wild or an aquarium the oddballs usually go fisrt. Ebjd are found in the wild, but their difference in colour makes them very rare in nature as they usually die first. ebjd-electric blue jack dempsy


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I've never actually thought about albino Piranhas, but I do believe that it would be possible. It's amazing that members on here don't have one, If anyone had one I'd put money on it that they are a P-fury member. Can you imagine what kinda of $$$ an albino piranha would bring.

Not a Piranha but check out this Ray


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Sacrifice said:


> I've never actually thought about albino Piranhas, but I do believe that it would be possible. It's amazing that members on here don't have one, If anyone had one I'd put money on it that they are a P-fury member. Can you imagine what kinda of $$ an albino piranha would bring.
> 
> Not a Piranha but check out this Ray


i know right? i would love to be the first member to own a albino rhom


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

albino Rhom would look scary lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

If you want an albino fish chances are it will be captive bred. Wild fish have certain colors for a reason so an albino fish sticks out like a sore thumd and will be eaten or killed pretty fast. In captivity you can seperate it to raise it, but in the wild most oddities wont be around long


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

comeon lets all breed rhoms! lol


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I Can Mate said:


> comeon lets all breed rhoms! lol


Do you have $$$$$$ to spare ?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a couple pics of the lightest colored rbp on any of the forums!its as close to being a albino as it could be without actually being one.if someone will send me a email,n post a pic here, ill share.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

or not!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Check out this pic of an albino alligator I came across!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here's a few more albinos I came across...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Badass
! Although the lion isn't a true albino hence the blk nose.but still badass! I have a albino **** made into a rug. The bass-pro headquarters here in springfield has a 10'+ albino gator also.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Bruner send me the pic i will post it for ya


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Check out this pic of an albino alligator I came across!


That would make an awesome pair of shoes with matching wallet!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Damn straight!


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Here ya go Bruner....


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Shane your too kind! Sorry its shitty pic, duster1971 took it as he has this fish but he's coming back to me soon so ill get some better ones shortly.but even with the crappy pic you can still see the difference in color.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Anytime Bruner, BTW we are getting a massive thunderstorm today so i think this may be my best shot... They have started to act diff but nothing major yet.. I anm gonna do a big WC and hope for the best..lol Thanks again for all the help you have gave me..


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

No worries Shane.I'd waterchange as early as possible as they will probably spawn in late afternoon early evening (seems mine alway spawn in the late afternoon n into the evening).n mine rarely miss a thunderstorm.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, did the WC and it started storming about 30 minutes later.... I'll email ya later and let ya know what happened if anything..lol


----------

